

Charlie Cheever leaving Quora - teej
http://www.quora.com/Charlie-Cheever-1/Why-is-Charlie-Cheever-stepping-away-from-Quora-day-to-day

======
samstave
I am actually really interested in knowing if his departure is in any way
fueled by the recent changes in privacy policies that had some backlash from
users.

I, for example, deleted my account when I decided I was not trusting of their
handling of my data. I refused to continue to participate and quit.

I would be really interested if these canges fed this leaving in any way.

